# Software heute und gestern



## port29 (20. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

gestern hatte ich für meinen Sysadmin Praktikanten keine Aufgabe mehr zu geben, also habe ich ihn das Archiv digitalisieren lassen. Alle Disketten und CDs hat er nun auf den Fileserver kopiert. Nun dabei war ein Diskettensatz von Word 6.0. Unter Vista hat das ganze Zeugs zwar nicht mehr funktioniert, habe es deshalb auf einem Uralt Windows ME Rechner installiert (PIII 450MHz, 256MB Ram). Im Grunde hat es genau die gleichen Funktionen, wie das heutige Word aus dem 2007er Office, aber die Geschwindigkeit der Programme war das interessantere an der ganzen Geschichte. Denn trotz 4 Kernen, sauschnellem RAM und einer 10.000 rpm Festplatte war sowohl der Start als auch das Aufrufen von einigen Funktionen genauso schnell, wie Word 6 auf dem Uralt Rechner. An dem Funktionsumfang hat sich nicht wirklich viel getan. Genau das gleiche hatte ich auch mit einer anderen Software. Auf dem Rechner war noch Autocad drauf. Auf meinem Desk Autocad viel langsamer, als auf dem alten Rechner - wohlgemerkt bei fast dem gleichen Funktionsumfang. 

Wieso ist es denn so?


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. April 2008)

Hi,

siehe u.a. hier: http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme24/article4078031.html

Grüße, D.


----------



## Grimreaper (21. April 2008)

Word 6 hatte wenn ich mich richtig erinnere noch nicht mal real-time spellchecking. Von gleichem Funktionsumfang kann da doch keine Rede sein.


----------

